# What specialty tools/skills do you have?



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I tried searching but couldn't find a thread for this.
The idea is to list any out of the ordinary skill or tool you have that you would be willing to help out other haunters in your area.
I'll go first.

I live in Angus Ontario and can travel with most of my tools.

Tools
110v/220v Plasma cutter
110v Flux core wire feed welder
110v/220v Tig welder
Metal scroll bender
12 ton press

Skills
I can generally make metal do what I want it to.
General electrical wiring.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I wish I lived in ontario-
I scupt , mold,....I do alot of stuff in the Dallas TX area. having a workshop on Jan 7th so any area haunter should come!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish I had more haunters around me. I live in upstate New York, around the Syracuse area.

I have most all of the necessary carpentry tools including table saw, air compressor and nail guns, and a large workshop space for if all,

As for skills, 
I am an educated carpenter,
I have an extensive knowledge and experience with plumbing, electrical (residential and industrial), hvac,
My day job has me working on conveyor systems which give knowledge and experience with plc controls and pnuematics.
I also have an extensive knowledge in electronics, and intermediate knowledge in computers and programing
My night job has me djing and working with bands and in theater. I own a large pa system, have knowledge and experience in television production, radio stations and the the equipment to do live and post production audio editing and mastering. I have produced my own hallowen sound effects cds in the past. To go along with the pa system, I have a mid sized. Led and incandesent stage lighting setup.

One of my social networking profiles reads like this.

I am a house building, machine fixing, painter by day, and a light shining, set building, audio engineering jack of all trades by night.

There is probably more but I will stop here.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow I'd like to say I was as handy as those above me but I'm not.

I live in north Central PA Near the Kane area.

By day I'm a farmer and teacher (my son is home schooled)
I have a lot of the basic tools and trying to buy more.

What I don't have in skill I make up for in ideas and the abilty to look at something that looks totaly comen and see a prop.

I'm decint at hand painting and most crafty things. (Just not spelling)


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

QueenRuby2002 don't put yourself down. Imagination is one of the best skills to have. Being able to make anything you want is useless without having the imagination to come up with a prop in the first place. Plus you're probably pretty popular in the pumpkin growing thread.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm skilled at illustration, lettering, calligraphy, carving (wood), painting (oils, acrylics, airbrush), and many graphics programs. I teach the graphics programs and airbrushing.
Like many others here, I have an active and vivid imagination, especially when it comes to haunt stuff. I'm reasonably handy with plumbing and woodworking tools too.
Areas I don't really have skills in are pneumatics and electronics.
I have a mid sized PA system, an lots of canopies, tables, and chairs (among other things).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Tools-There are a bunch of tools out in the garage. I'm not sure what they are, but if I pick one up and act like I'm going to use it hubby will take it out of my hands and ask "What do you need done?'.
Credit card, you'd be suprised how much you can get done with one. I don't think I have a prop I didn't use it for at least part of. 

Skills-I know what needs to be done, and I'll be glad to tell you what needs to be done. No, don't thank me, just get the job done.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

scareme said:


> Skills-I know what needs to be done, and I'll be glad to tell you what needs to be done. No, don't thank me, just get the job done.


LMAO, sometimes that skill could come in handy around here.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

scareme said:


> Skills-I know what needs to be done, and I'll be glad to tell you what needs to be done. No, don't thank me, just get the job done.


Reminds me of the two most important words I know..."Yes dear"


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Too funny.
So ScareMe, your a pointer rather than a setter?
Does that mean you should be listing your hubby's skills?


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy (Aug 1, 2010)

WE got two mini haunters here, I am good at thinking outside the box and a can sew, glue gun, ect for pretty much anything crafty.

Between hubby and I we can do anything with sound recording and production, hubby went to school for it. We are pretty handy at running wiring for sound and figuring out what the right equipment is needed. We are American DJ and Elation dealers so we can order anything off their websites at dealer price as well as a few other companies. Hubby knows all there is to know about lighting and sound I guess. We are in Northern MN but get to the Minneapolis area often


----------



## rayster1900 (Jan 10, 2012)

Do wood working, welding, electronics, sound editing, sound set-up both small and large, stage lighting. My 10 year old son like doing it all and loves the Halloween with the yard haunt and x-mas with an out side front yard train display.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a MIG welder and an oxyacetylene torch & passable skill at using both. Not overly skilled at woodworking, but I've found that with copious amounts of glue and screws I can usually coax my creations to stick together. I know which end of a soldering iron to hold (the end that's not hot) & have managed to keep the magic smoke in at least half the projects I've attempted. I know how to turn a computer on, & know enough to make sure it's plugged in if it won't turn on the first time. I'm quite skilled at disassembly, however reassembly can sometimes be troublesome...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am fun.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> I am fun.


Do you have references? I'm afraid we can't just take your word for it.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

hedg12 said:


> I'm quite skilled at disassembly, however reassembly can sometimes be troublesome...


I heard that!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I manage to nail gun a finger almost every Halloween season... Does that count?

RandalB


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

RandalB said:


> I manage to nail gun a finger almost every Halloween season... Does that count?
> 
> RandalB


I hope so. I usually end up with at least 3 incidents from the dremmel, and half a pound of dried paint under my fingernails.


----------



## kuronekotsukino (Aug 22, 2011)

No real special skills here. Just a crap load of imagination (more than I can handle at times), and the ability to create and fix things without 'tools'. My mother was afraid I'd break them, but it turns out I'm better with them than her. I still have to learn how to use all the 'cool' ones most haunters use.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

kuronekotsukino said:


> No real special skills here. Just a crap load of imagination (more than I can handle at times), and the ability to create and fix things without 'tools'. My mother was afraid I'd break them, but it turns out I'm better with them than her. I still have to learn how to use all the 'cool' ones most haunters use.


I'm with you. I can't wait to learn how to use the cool tools too. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

kuronekotsukino said:


> No real special skills here. Just a crap load of imagination (more than I can handle at times), and the ability to create and fix things without 'tools'. My mother was afraid I'd break them, but it turns out I'm better with them than her. I still have to learn how to use all the 'cool' ones most haunters use.


I'd like to think I had the same imagination.... but in case I don't? I have all of those cool tools.

Many of you know me. For those that don't, I am skilled at metal febrication, foam carving, animatronics, Imagineering, Imposilbe projects, and unrealistic goals. If I could get some good foam casting experiance under my belt, I'd change professions. I'm NOT Skilled at electronics (Microprocessors) yet. But I'm learning. I'll take on any project, and beg, borrow, or steal to get the knowlege to finish it.

I'm the 'madministrator' of NJ Hookerman MNT group and would love to give anyone the chance to use all of the ''cool'' Tools.


----------



## Morbiddious (Mar 3, 2012)

If it pertains to wood, my dad has a wood shop. He has all the tools in the world for wood. He also just so happens to live 3 houses down from me. So if a project is "wood based", I'm all over it. As far as skills go, my biggest skill is spending money (not really, but if I had it, I would spend it). I don't have any other skills like welding, electronics, etc. I've played with them, but I wouldn't call them skills ! Oh ya, I'm extremely good at getting frustrated at a project, leaving it alone for a bit then coming back to it. Anyway, I live in Lake Dallas which is in the North Dallas area.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I live in southeast Idaho and my skillset is in technical theatre. I'm a scene designer, lighting designer, costume designer, properties master and scene painter. I've made my living doing that for the better part of thirty years.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, some great talents! My husband is the one with the cool tools, although he is still learning with some of them. I have been a graphic artist for more that 30 years. Even-though I'm not working in the field now I never turn down a chance to create. (They say...once a graphic artist...). I sew, crochet, paint, do calligraphy, and all things "crafty". I have spent a lot of years doing things that other people wanted and now it's kinda nice to pick and choose what I WANT to do, and that's basically why it is now time for my haunt. I am in Minnesota about an hour SE of Minneapolis. (Just to clarify...I still work, not retired... but in a different field where now my art is finally mine.) On the side, my hubby and I do custom plaques and signs and such...so, ok...not totally mine, but I can say "no" if I want to now. (That counts, right?!)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Skills? I don't got no stinkin' skills! But seriously, I have lots of imagination and loads of "mumble mumble" boughten props and I'm pretty good at staging them. Would LOVE to be able to make props! Maybe joining this Haunt will nudge me into trying my hand at making a prop or two.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

In the process of adding a new specialty tool to the shop. Should make reproducing things a little easier.

Any guess what it is??
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


















That's right a CNC router.

Now I have a bit of a learning curve for the software but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am a licensed master electrician, I (consider myself) a master carpenter and have all the standard tools for that sort of work. I have a lengthy background in motor control and electronics, unfortunately not in the area of sound. I can pretty much build or repair anything, and have from as small as a toaster to as large as a house.

Oh, and electricity is my close and personal friend.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> In the process of adding a new specialty tool to the shop. Should make reproducing things a little easier.
> 
> Any guess what it is??
> 
> ...


Sweet ! I'd LOVE to have one of these. Are they very expensive?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice CNC Router ya got there Wildcat!!

As far as my talents, I sew and do the crafty things and once the imagination kicks in, I just let it do its thing. I have been expanding my horizons with using power tools for cutting PVC and wood. Hubby and I have been acting like a team when it comes to making props. He has the carpenter skills and I come up with the ideas and get his imput because he knows how to put it together or has shortcuts to make it happen.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Comic book artist and writer
Expert in WIGGING IT


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hhhmmm....let's see....I am artsy, have a little skill in painting, I think outside of the box and I have a fairly good imagination, and when it comes to Halloween, I am all in. I don't give up easily, if I see a prop somewhere I think I can make it myself, just a little better. Does being upbeat and friendly count?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I am what you would call a jack of all trades, master of none. I am firm believer that you should try to do something yourself first and if you can't figure it out, google it, or ask on hauntforum. 

I have a garage full of saws, basic tools, welder, Air nailers, drills, and duct tape, lots and lots of duct tape. Ohh, and hot glue and great stuff foam. All a home haunter needs.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Sweet ! I'd LOVE to have one of these. Are they very expensive?


Basic kits for a 12"x12" working area can be done for around $600 usd.


----------

